# Need a Turkey Mount



## mitrophybowhunter (Apr 25, 2008)

I need a taxidermist near Waterford, MI. Can anyone reccomend a good place to go with reasonable pricing? I want a full mount.

I got him this morning and have him in the frig.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

come on up and see me,i'm not that far. call Brown's in Goodrich if you need a reference.


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

He does good work. He did my whitetail a couple of years ago and this year he is doing my turkey for me.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

lombardos on the eastside does good work too.
As does hamptons taxidermy in north branch (810 688-2133)


----------

